# Making my own watch (video)



## kafka (Sep 27, 2010)

Well actually just the Case, crown and dial.

I'm stuyding my first year of watchmaking and in my "free" time I wanted to give a try on making my own case,and fit a manual movement from a vintage watch that i have.

Well the case it's almost finished as you will see in the video,but the design changed a bit from the original drawings.

Hope you guys like it.

I dont know how i will make a dial though,any advice?

Thanks for watching and greetings from Spain.


----------



## G Shock (May 28, 2007)

good video for start.keep making watching.

waiting finished work.

show us more about design dial and then technical.


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

Very cool idea to make a video! Great job!


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

Bronze, very nice. It looks like you are doing a fine job. Thanks for the video and looking forward to seeing more. I'm no where near your league but here is a picture of my first home made watch. I'm working on the second one now.


----------



## pattron (Mar 17, 2011)

Medusa said:


> Bronze, very nice. It looks like you are doing a fine job. Thanks for the video and looking forward to seeing more.Here is a picture of my first home made watch.
> 
> View attachment 406723
> 
> ...


this is not a watch... that's a weapon


----------



## Possolito (Feb 6, 2011)

Congratulations! want to see more now!!!:-d:think:


----------



## G Shock (May 28, 2007)

u launch and rockets?  fantastic watch metal gear


----------



## workaholic_ro (Dec 3, 2007)

I wonder...who inspired whom :-d:think:


----------



## kafka (Sep 27, 2010)

*new video! finished!!*



Medusa said:


> Bronze, very nice. It looks like you are doing a fine job. Thanks for the video and looking forward to seeing more. I'm no where near your league but here is a picture of my first home made watch. I'm working on the second one now.
> 
> View attachment 406723
> 
> ...


WOW! that is solid!

Everyone that sees my watch makes fun about how big it is! but yours is in aonther league!,I love tool watches! What movement are you running?,what's the case material??

By the way I have a new video with all the process!






Hope you guys like it!

Cheers.


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

*Re: new video! finished!!*



kafka said:


> WOW! that is solid!
> 
> Everyone that sees my watch makes fun about how big it is! but yours is in aonther league!,I love tool watches! What movement are you running?,what's the case material??
> 
> ...


That was a cool video and that is a very cool watch. It is as Impressive as it is inspiring.

My Mk I prototype uses a Quartz movement, the case is aluminum, the case back is stainless steel, and the face is Lexan.


----------



## da_breeze (May 29, 2010)

*Re: new video! finished!!*

Great vid, and a nice watch! How long did that take you overall?


----------



## kafka (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: new video! finished!!*

It took me about 2 weeks working 1-2 hours every day.

Thanks for the comment.


----------



## Eraserhead (Jun 9, 2011)

Very inspiring to see you guys coming with nice and creative projects. Kafka |> Medusa |>


----------



## brownie99 (Aug 10, 2011)

creative effort, i can appreciate what goes in to your watch and the head scratching involved. having completed the attached.

attached is a video of my marketing efforts




















TOOL WATCH - A Tool not a Jewel. by Ted Brown - Berkbinder & Brown - Kickstarter


----------

